
Ask HN: What's a problem you wish someone else would solve already? - nexuist
So the premise of this question is:<p>- You have identified a problem worth solving either in your personal life or in your field, but:<p>- You don&#x27;t have enough time to dedicate to solving it, however:<p>- You&#x27;ve mulled it over in your head quite a bit and you have a few ideas of how you&#x27;d tackle it if given the chance, and:<p>- You don&#x27;t mind if someone else solves it, you just hope someone will soon.<p>Constraints:<p>- Your problem has to be solvable in some way (i.e. no breaking the laws of physics unless you&#x27;re willing to prove they&#x27;re broken already).<p>- Your problem can be as complex as a moon shot (i.e. moon base) or as basic as needing a 50-100 line Python script you haven&#x27;t written yet.<p>- You must provide at least one possible solution. It doens&#x27;t have to be perfect, but the goal is to open your ideas to critique from others so you can identify flaws in your thinking.<p>- Your solution doesn&#x27;t have to involve a business plan and profit generation, but it also can&#x27;t cost trillions of dollars. If FAANG can tackle it, it&#x27;s valid; if the only actor that can carry out your solution is the Federal Government, it may not be a good fit.<p>- You must prove that this is a problem in some way - how would solving it improve peoples&#x27; lives?<p>This is your opportunity to share your crazy ideas! Problems in niche fields that tech workers don&#x27;t regularly encounter would also be super valuable (I think it&#x27;s really easy to convince yourself that all problems have been solved already if you focus on software exclusively).<p>Looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with!
======
ljsocal
An AI Concierge app that provides me with interesting (to me) events happening
in the near future within reasonable geographic proximity. Initially, I would
enter my interests in a survey to establish preliminary refinement but the app
would learn from my subsequent feedback (swipes?) about my evolving interests.
Many times have I missed a highly interesting event that was happening nearby
simply because I didn’t know about it

------
JakDrako
Problem: keeping all my browser bookmarks in sync on all browsers on all
platforms. If I save something in Firefox on iOS, I want it to show up in
Brave on Windows and Chrome on Android without having to think about it.

------
PhilWright
Is this a thinly veiled attempt at creating a start-up, and your getting
others to provide both the idea and the solution outline? Are you a VC
perhaps?

~~~
nexuist
I was worried about this accusation which is why I put this part in:

\- You don't mind if someone else solves it, you just hope someone will soon.

And also:

\- Your solution doesn't have to involve a business plan and profit
generation...

The goal is to discuss the problems we face and allow others to chime in with
their own suggestions.

------
Cypher
Cost of health care, education and basic living.

